# Military/ Veterans Motorcycle Clubs



## Rolling Thunder (6 Jan 2012)

If you have not noticed military based motorcycle clubs across Canada are on the rise.  I would Like to introduce a club that has been around now for a couple of years, the "Regiment Veterans Motorcycle Club" or just "Regiment VMC".  Started in Edmonton, AB Our club was established to provide support for Canadian veterans past, present, and future. We also support other veteran groups with the same goals as the Regiment VMC. Members of this organization share a common bond of strength, Honor, and Pride of service in the Canadian Armed Forces and Canadian Allied Nations.  We are a group of tightly knit soldiers, and not a social coffee drinking club, our club is an extension of or family. We currently also have a chapter in Halifax, NS as well.  We associate with all other military MC's and RC's and although we my be from different clubs we all serve the same purpose and have similar goals.  Many soldiers are interested in this type of brotherhood that's why I think these types of clubs are on the rise from coast to coast.  Check out the website www.regimentvmc.ca 
Also here are some other well known Canadian military/veterans MC's and RC's check them out as well.

Motorcycle clubs 

Veterans MC Canada
Falcons MC
Comrades MC
Keepers MC

Riding Clubs 

Canadian Army Veterans (C.A.V.)
Canadian Veteran Freedom Riders (CVFR)
Defenders


----------



## Haggis (6 Jan 2012)

"must own a Harley Davidson Motorcycle".

Why?


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jan 2012)

Haggis said:
			
		

> "must own a Harley Davidson Motorcycle".
> Why?


 I don't understand the question. Mind you, I don't understand why they needed to include it in their constitution; what else would you ride?   :dunno:

Mind you, the people I tend to ride with don't feel a need to have some Sgt-Maj type telling us what badges we can/cannot wear on our jackets.....or pay dues in order to hang out together.....or ride with someone we believe is unsafe just because that person is a member of "the club"......

Oh well, to each his own...


----------



## Haggis (6 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question. Mind you, I don't understand why they needed to include it in their constitution; what else would you ride?   :dunno:


  The question was both serious and sarcastic.  Many 1%er clubs are brand exclusive (i.e. H-D) yet they claim to not be a 1%er club.

Second, I've seen a lot more H-D's break down on long rides than metric bikes.  H-Ds are iconic but high maintenance and, generally, quite expensive compared to import cruisers and touring bikes. If you want to ride with a club, any reliable bike should be acceptable so you're not left on the side of the road while your mates wave "g'bye".



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mind you, the people I tend to ride with don't feel a need to have some Sgt-Maj type telling us what badges we can/cannot wear on our jackets.....or pay dues in order to hang out together.....or ride with someone we believe is unsafe just because that person is a member of "the club"......



Many veteran's MCs and riding groups are made up of people who miss the military lifestyle and, more importantly, cameraderie.  It's a way to still dip a toe into the pool of regimentation while keeping your long hair and bad-a$$ personna.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

When I was in South Africa all the patch wearing bikers I saw were on sport bikes.  Period.  No HD's for them, they flew through the traffic like German motorcycle cops.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jan 2012)

My response (the first part) was anything but serious. The people I ride with.....ride whatever they want. 

Having owned British, Japanese, and Harleys though, I'd debate the "high-maintenance," especially since Harley's were re-engined in 2001. I spent a LOT more time doing maintenance on my Norton (and will curse Lucas Electrics with my dying breath   ). 

I certainly can't debate their high price though. Of course, once you start riding Harleys, you can never go back -- you'll have too much $$ invested in H-D t-shirts.  ;D

And if people feel a need to wear a CAV vest for the comraderie.....like I said, to each his own. I'll share the road with them.


----------



## aje66 (5 May 2013)

I have pics of the falcons motorcycle club from 1935-1939 in Toronto if anyone is interested.People in the photo; burlington bert van shaik and his brother,wilton sedell , ron rogers, muriel diel,ron mills,joyce rogers,jim smith bill eagle,fred bucknell, dorothy burns, john alexander, and john smith theres also a few unnamed.


----------



## volition (22 Dec 2013)

Merry Xmas and and Happy New year from the Regiment VMC East Coast crew to all members of the site!


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

Happy holidays biker   :cheers:








       :'(

I got the g/f's Harley into storage before the first snowfall, but I pushed the envelope a _bit_ too far getting every last ride in this season.


----------



## X Royal (22 Dec 2013)

Just tried the "Regiment VMC" web site linked in the first post.
My virus protection alerted to an infected site.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Just tried the "Regiment VMC" web site linked in the first post.
> My virus protection alerted to an infected site.


  Same    :tsktsk:


----------



## Haggis (22 Dec 2013)

Worked for me without any warnings.  My virus program is less than a week old.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

Mine still reads:





> Malware Content Detected
> 
> Specific threat blocked/removed: Exploit Blackhat SEO (type 1720)


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Happy holidays biker   :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JM

Looks like you have it all readied up to play Santa Claus in the parade.    >


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like you have it all readied up to play Santa Claus in the parade.    >



*HUMBUG!*


----------



## Old EO Tech (22 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mine still reads:



Same here, this means your web site has been hacked and an bunch of hidden links have been inserted, have your webmaster clean the server code of the links and close the vulnerability.


----------



## volition (22 Dec 2013)

Thx buddies! Yeah, looks like something's wrong with the site.


----------



## volition (28 Feb 2014)

Welcome brothers. Please to announce Regiment VMC is now called Regiment MC. We have 3 chapters in Canada, and if your interested in a serious brotherhood and love riding your Harley with brothers you can rely 100% on, live close to Edmonton, Meaford, or Halifax areas feel free to contact regiment_mc@yahoo.ca
Cheers BIAs.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Feb 2014)

FYI... It's considered quite poor form to post the same questions or information to more than one board at a time. 

That, and your website is broken as F***!


----------



## lr-rocker (28 Nov 2015)

New Veteran 's Motorcycle Riding Club - Legion Riders has a new Unit "Edmonton Area Legion Riders" In Edmonton Alberta consisting of enthusiasts from all/any Legions in the area.


----------



## X Royal (28 Nov 2015)

I can't consider that a veterans riding club due to the fact it is not a group of veterans but a group of Legion members.
No requirement to be a veteran to be a legion member.


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Nov 2015)

Another choice.

http://www.thecav.ca/


----------

